# How's this for stupid



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Where we were this weekend a guy in an Explorer decided to take a quadding trail. This is what happened when he realized the bridge wasn't meant for large vehicles.

We've heard that he got fined for driving where he shouldn't have been, and had to pay a fortune to get towed out. Hopefully he'll have to pay to have the bridge re-built too.

Ya gotta love payback time.


----------



## ga300 (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

:haha:was that u:haha:


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

:309149n the D.A. meter. as good as watching someone fly past into a speed-trap and getting to see their face when you roll by...LOL


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

crazy!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

The sad thing is, it actually looks wide enough, he just misjudged the approach.... LOL


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

There was a hole on the left side, at the front of the bridge and he thought he'd drive around it. The width is the besides the point. It wasn't made to support the weight of a full sized truck.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yep gotta love idiots... without them, most of my favorite riding places would still be open!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I love idiots!!! They make for good conversation.:bigok:


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

Here's Your Sign...

:lol:


----------

